# MKV Jetta - gas pump keeps shutting off



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a 2005 MKV Jetta and lately I have been having issues at the gas station. All gas station I tried, give me the same issue. The gas pump would just keep kicking off as though it will full already. As a result, I have to wiggle and find an angle and manually hold it so it will not kick off. Upon searching the internet I found this video on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7EcWwlhzBM

My question is, where is the charcoal canister located for my car? Has anyone replace or clean the hose ? Or if anyone has the same issue and was able to resolve it, please share your solution. Thank you!!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I would recommend replacing your purge valve first. They tend to fail, causing pressure to build up in the tank, which can cause the gas pump to shut off early. I've had a couple fail on me. It can also cause your gas cap light to come on.

Here's a link: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/Purge_Valve/ES2574950/

I'd start with the $20 five minute fix before trying the canister. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

mjb8482 said:


> I would recommend replacing your purge valve first. They tend to fail, causing pressure to build up in the tank, which can cause the gas pump to shut off early. I've had a couple fail on me. It can also cause your gas cap light to come on.
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/Purge_Valve/ES2574950/
> 
> ...


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Heres a youtube video that should help. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=VeqtU5WBNuOe8gG7qICQAQ&url=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DE4qQrrpN30Y&cd=1&ved=0CB4QtwIwAA&usg=AFQjCNGOAGORLReRofYhs5ZYQ978UC09bg&sig2=Euhcz25haOF7mgNKsb2r7Q

It is plug and play. Hardest part is getting the clamps off. You may get a cel but not always. Depends on how the valve fails. 

Unfortunately I csnt help with the canister.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

deluxman said:


> I have a 2005 MKV Jetta and lately I have been having issues at the gas station.


how long have have you been having these issues?

does someone else drive this vehicle as well?

i'm asking because you'll need to know if someone has been topping off the gas tank by clicking the gas pump nozzle multiple times after it auto-shuts off.

the simple fact that it won't allow you to add more fuel means that there is probably liquid (or a blockage) where there is supposed to be only vapor. read this article: http://www.agcoauto.com/content/news/p2_articleid/242



deluxman said:


> Where is this purge valve located? And do you have any symptoms such as CEL on when you have this part failed? And is it just plug and play, meaning I just remove it and put the new one in?


sometimes when the purge valve fails, it will cause a vacuum leak and create hard-start situations; especially after fueling.


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

le0n said:


> how long have have you been having these issues?
> 
> does someone else drive this vehicle as well?
> 
> ...


I have this issue for a few months already and was never bothered to check it until recently I thought that there must be something wrong with my car because before it wasn't like that.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine does this once in a blue moon. My purge valve starts clicking while driving and at the pump I get this symptom you have. I just don't run my gas below a quarter tank and the issue hasn't come back since.

Good to know my car is faulty incase I ever see this problem get worse. Thanks guys.


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone know what screw driver do I use to remove the bolt that holds the EVAP canister? I was able to remove the panel that covers the canister underneath the spare tire but I have no clue what type of screws holds the canister. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

